# Subtank Mini (as RBA) - Workaround for those tiny channels :)



## Dassie (8/2/15)

I think I have reshaped or hacked something off every tank I have bought so far, so this might just be one of those things, but it has made this tank even better for me. I love this tank. I just couldn't get it to work with the rebuildable bit. Got all kinds of advice and read the forums but no luck. Might also just be the way I like to use it. Have a parallel 0.5 on here (5 wraps 28g around a 2.4mm shaft) at 30w and the flavour is amazing, but it would run dry.

So i did this:


What you are looking at is the metal sleeve with 2 pieces grinded out exactly where the chanels are. It could have been neater but I was experimenting a bit to see how much I needed. The depth is just a tad deeper than where the thread ends.

Assembled it looks like this:



Not pretty but pretty awesome results

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

Another awesome @Dassie hack 

Well done bud!

Doesn't it flood? Or do you just use a bunch of cotton to compensate?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (8/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Another awesome @Dassie hack
> 
> Well done bud!
> 
> Doesn't it flood? Or do you just use a bunch of cotton to compensate?


Weirdly enough it doesn't flood and I used very little cotton. I think the seal at the top creates some form of pressure that keeps it from flooding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

Dassie said:


> Weirdly enough it doesn't flood and I used very little cotton. I think the seal at the top creates some form of pressure that keeps it from flooding.



Brilliant 

In that case you should forward these pictures to KangerTech so they can release an add-on RBA for thicker juices/heavier coils 

This reminds me of my Taifun and if it does leak you can probably fix that by having the wicks come out through those holes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dassie (8/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Brilliant
> 
> In that case you should forward these pictures to KangerTech so they can release an add-on RBA for thicker juices/heavier coils
> 
> This reminds me of my Taifun and if it does leak you can probably fix that by having the wicks come out through those holes


Hehe, I think they will come up with an update soon. Lots of complaints about this with the thicker juice. In the mean time I will keep loving this tank and try to earn her forgiveness for doing this to her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

Dassie said:


> Hehe, I think they will come up with an update soon. Lots of complaints about this with the thicker juice. In the mean time I will keep loving this tank and try to earn her forgiveness for doing this to her



I think maybe she liked being drilled 

I do think the SubTank Mini v2.0 will hit soon too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ricgt (8/2/15)

@Dassie awesome little workaround there. How were the threads after cutting the chimney base like that?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (8/2/15)

free3dom said:


> I think maybe she liked being drilled
> 
> I do think the SubTank Mini v2.0 will hit soon too


She definitely puts out way too easily and way too much for a girl who doesn't like it a bit rough..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dassie (8/2/15)

Ricgt said:


> @Dassie awesome little workaround there. How were the threads after cutting the chimney base like that?


@Ricgt, they are all good. I was careful though . That sleave is made quite well and the treads are not flimsy. I went in phases to test things like the threads. If I had to do this again it would be a lot neater and the cutouts would be much narrower, but I didn't know where I was heading when I started out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ricgt (8/2/15)

Dassie said:


> @Ricgt, they are all good. I was careful though . That sleave is made quite well and the treads are not flimsy. I went in phases to test things like the threads. If I had to do this again it would be a lot neater and the cutouts would be much narrower, but I didn't know where I was heading when I started out


 
Nice one, will give it a crack one day when I want to run some heavy VG juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (8/2/15)

Ricgt said:


> Nice one, will give it a crack one day when I want to run some heavy VG juice.


Please let me know how it went. I will be using this tank with this little hack for years to come

Reactions: Like 1


----------

